# squirrelmail-calendar_file_backend-plugin-php80



## byrnejb (Apr 14, 2022)

I am encountering this error with the squirrelmail plugin provided in ports:

```
[Thu Apr 14 12:47:36.034472 2022] [php:error] [pid 32053]  [client 216.185.71.41:53520]
  PHP Fatal error:  Uncaught Error: Non-static method Calendar::getCalendarFromICal() cannot be called statically
  in /usr/local/www/squirrelmail/plugins/calendar_file_backend/calendar_functions.php:483
  Stack trace:
    /usr/local/www/squirrelmail/plugins/calendar_file_backend/calendar_functions.php(197): getCalendarFromFile('/var/lib/squirr...')
    /usr/local/www/squirrelmail/plugins/calendar_file_backend/calendar_functions.php(105): cal_file_get_all_accessible_calendars_in_dir('byrnejb_hll', '/var/lib/squirr...')
    /usr/local/www/squirrelmail/plugins/calendar_file_backend/setup.php(132): cal_file_get_all_accessible_calendars_do('byrnejb_hll', 'harte-lyne.ca')
    /usr/local/www/squirrelmail/functions/plugin.php(79): cal_file_get_all_accessible_calendars(Array, NULL)
    /usr/local/www/squirrelmail/plugins/shared_calendars/backend_functions.php(66): do_hook_function('get_all_accessi...', Array)
    /usr/local/www/squirrelmail/plugins/shared_calendars/list_calendars.php(490): get_all_accessible_calendars('byrnejb_hll', 'harte-lyne.ca')
    {main}\n  thrown in /usr/local/www/squirrelmail/plugins/calendar_file_backend/calendar_functions.php on line 483, 
       referer: https://webmail-1.hamilton.harte-lyne.ca/plugins/calendar/list_calendars.php
```

Is this a bug/defect or have I misconfigured something?


----------

